# Does anyone own their own business?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I just registered my business and am finally fully legal. Just wondering if there are other people on the board who have their own company. I have some questions, and would like to get chatting with similar minded people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

what kind of questions? 

registering a business name doesn't necessarily do much... this can be done by anyone. 

It also depends upon the type of business.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a small business owner, been so for a few years now, and its been quite a learning curve. You never get real straight answers talking to government people, most I've learned has been on the fly, and talking to others. Ask away, I'll try to help. There is a lot of red tape and other BS to deal with, but I've learned to do most of it without pulling out my hair. 

And I'm in the home renovation business, if you wondered.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Im in the pool biz. Been doing it for about ten years.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

okay, I have a business too, what are we going to chat about


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

+1 here (see signature below) 

It is quite a learning curve, but exciting and rewarding if you're willing to consistently put in the effort. The biggest challenge, for me, is juggling it with my full-time job.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bclarlos, I added you to the online store listings. Hope that is okay?


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Bclarlos, I added you to the online store listings. Hope that is okay?


Absolutely!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> +1 here (see signature below)
> 
> It is quite a learning curve, but exciting and rewarding if you're willing to consistently put in the effort. The biggest challenge, for me, is juggling it with my full-time job.


I just checked your stocklist, it's pretty cool that you can get super reds.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Super red aro's or super red ancistrus? Both are cool, though quite a price divide


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bcarlos said:


> Super red aro's or super red ancistrus? Both are cool, though quite a price divide


Not much difference, just 2 zero 

$2000 and $20.00


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Not much difference, just 2 zero
> 
> $2000 and $20.00


I can get you quality super red aro's for a lot less than that, my friend


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bcarlos said:


> I can get you quality super red aro's for a lot less than that, my friend


I am not interested in any kind of arowana.

My favorite fish are Datnoid and Peacock Bass.

thanks for the offering


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought this thread was supposed to be answering questions about operating a small business?...


----------

